# Build an air tool rack...



## BobWarfield (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's a quick and easy project if you have a bit of angle iron laying around and a 5/16" end mill to cut slots with:












They hang real nice by the quick disconnect coupler. I used to have 'em all in a draw full of junk. Now they're right handy by the air hose. Grab, connect, and go!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Rog02 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good Idea Bob. I have a few odds and ends grinders and such that need a new home instead of the bench top.

A slight variation on that theme makes for an excellent rack for "Vice-Grips".


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Idea Bob! I'll have to make me one of those.

Wes


----------



## greenie (Feb 28, 2008)

Gee, it sure would be nice to be able to afford ALL them air tools.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 28, 2008)

I like that idea Bob. Now I just have to wait for warmer weather to do that to the air tools I have in the "cold" garage.

Say, can I move next door to you and use your tools instead of me spending all that money to buy tools. :   

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 28, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> I like that idea Bob. Now I just have to wait for warmer weather to do that to the air tools I have in the "cold" garage.
> 
> Say, can I move next door to you and use your tools instead of me spending all that money to buy tools. :
> 
> Bernd



Bernd, you and greenie are funny. BTW, would love one of you guys to move next door so I have a close-by machining buddy.

My brother buys me a brand new air tool every Christmas for the last 3 years, so 3 of the 9 were free. He, BTW, is frequently hanging around borrowing them, LOL. Yesterday he was over while I was making the rack. We also made a new pulley that broke on his window regulator for his Audi.

The rest of those air tools are Harbor Freight and eBay used. I've been happy with every one of them except for the blowgun on the right. It is pure junk and I need to buy a replacement. My favorite is the mini-belt sander. It is an eBay Chinese knock-off of an expensive Dynabrade air file. It works really great, and I think it cost me $40--by far my most expensive air tool!

I have a secret weapon standing by, though. I hate that Craftsman compressor--it is so loud it's ridiculous. I have a nice big Eaton that I got for Christmas but still haven't installed. I need to anchor it to the concrete, get an electrician to run 220, and set up an air manifold all over the shop. You can see tiny beginnings of that in the lower photo. Once I get it up and running the Craftsman goes to my brother. Even with that incentive I can't seem to get him to help me install the Eaton yet. Doh!

Best,

BW


----------



## gilessim (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice idea Bob! ,is that a sandblaster there?, I was given one a few weeks ago that came from a dentists studio, it's about half the size of yours (if thats what yours is!) and I just need to fit new gloves, I haven't fired it up yet but they assured me that it all works.

Giles


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, it's a blast cabinet. I mostly use it with glass bead for satin finishes on parts. Another cheap eBay find: $69. Works great.

Best,

BW


----------

